# [Sammelthread] FUEL



## Eiche (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier unter sind die neuen 
geplanter Release Mai 2009
Gametrailers.com - Fuel: Reviews, Trailers, and Interviews

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw7tY3r0LsM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHF7eqrptk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmPVw3bjlhY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzwnwoN9P8M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxqC9Nz0p8s

Homepage: http://fuel-game.com/
Offizielle Codemasters FUEL™ Website | Erscheinungstermin, Demo, Videos, Screenshots, News und Angebote


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

Die Steuerung/Lenkung sieht irgendwie sehr komisch aus...das Spiel erinnert mich an FlatOut und PURE.


----------



## 8-POOL (27. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Steuerung/Lenkung sieht irgendwie sehr komisch aus...das Spiel erinnert mich an FlatOut und PURE.



Tjaa! Ich find Flatout und PURE geil! Was spricht dann gegen das Spiel!


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2009)

8-POOL schrieb:


> Tjaa! Ich find Flatout und PURE geil! Was spricht dann gegen das Spiel!



Ich finde FlatOut und PURE auch gut, nur das da eben die Lenkung nicht gerade die realistischste ist. Mir gefällt bei den Videos nicht, dass man bei voller Fahrt, mit einer Lenkbewegung die Fahrtrichtung ändern kann...bisschen zu heftig und unrealistisch.


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

Naja wird man sehen wie es sein wird 
Auf mich wirkt es so als ob die Welt riesig, aber leer ist.
Wie ne riesige eintönige Welt.


----------



## Speedi (28. Februar 2009)

Jop, spricht mich an, das Spiel.
Ich fand FlatOur 2 und PURE schon lustig, und FUEL wird bestimmt auch in die Richtung gehen.
Und die Welt scheint ja wirklich groß zu sein, allerdings wirkt sie auf mich ebenfalls leer und eintönig!

Es wird sich zeigen, wie gut das Spiel wird! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxqC9Nz0p8s

Hier gibts einen neuen Trailer


----------



## ATImania (1. April 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt seit ca. 8 Tagen Pure! Hatte es im MM für 9,99€ gesehen 
Da musste ich zugreifen nach der positiven Kritik in 2008. Ich finde es einfach nur super!! 

Aber FUEL spricht mich noch nicht an. Die Welt ist mir etwas zu groß und im Solo scheint mir zu wenig los. Die Entwickler sollen ja angeblich absichtlich die freie Welt etwas leer gelassen haben, damit später im Online Mode die Welt von X vielen Fahrern befahren werden kann. Mal schauen wie es wird aber für mich ist und bleibt in dem Genre (im Moment) Pure Top!!


----------



## Gadget2 (1. April 2009)

also ich fan flatout richtig geil!!

und das spiel sieht irgendwie auch wieder nach richtig viel fun aus


----------



## Galford (1. April 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> ich fange mal mit den alten Trailer an die sind Hammer
> geplanter Release war damals Herbst 2002
> Gametrailers.com - Fuel: Reviews, Trailers, and Interviews


 
Wäre nett wenn man das hier entfernen könnte, da dieses Fuel nichts mit dem Fuel von Codemasters zu tun hat. Fuel (von Codemasters) wird von Asobo Studios aus Frankreich entwickelt. Das Fuel das hier verlinkt wird, wurde von Firetoad Software (aus Kanada) entwickelt, und sollte über Dreamcatcher erscheinen, wurde aber eingestellt. Die Spiele sind zwar namensgleich und es gibt Parallelen, aber die gehören wirklich nicht zusammen. Wäre Fuel erschienen, dürfte Fuel nicht unter "Fuel" erscheinen (hört sich komisch an, ist aber so) 
(Bei deinem Link taucht bei Usermovies ja selbst "Frontline: Fuel of War" auf)

[URL]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_(2006_video_game)[/URL]


----------



## alex0582 (1. April 2009)

mhhh spricht mich auch nich wirklich an das spiel sieht komisch aus irgendwie


----------



## Gadget2 (2. April 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn man das hier entfernen könnte, da dieses Fuel nichts mit dem Fuel von Codemasters zu tun hat. Fuel (von Codemasters) wird von Asobo Studios aus Frankreich entwickelt. Das Fuel das hier verlinkt wird, wurde von Firetoad Software (aus Kanada) entwickelt, und sollte über Dreamcatcher erscheinen, wurde aber eingestellt. Die Spiele sind zwar namensgleich und es gibt Parallelen, aber die gehören wirklich nicht zusammen. Wäre Fuel erschienen, dürfte Fuel nicht unter "Fuel" erscheinen (hört sich komisch an, ist aber so)
> (Bei deinem Link taucht bei Usermovies ja selbst "Frontline: Fuel of War" auf)
> 
> http://<a href="http://en.wikipedia...wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_(2006_video_game)</a>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_(2006_video_game)



irgendwie leicht verwirrend


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> irgendwie leicht verwirrend



Naja, er meint, dass die verlinkte Website über ein anderes Spiel Namens "FUEL" berichtet, welches allerdings nichts mit dem FUEL von Codemasters zu tun hat, über das sich dieses Sammelthema ja dreht.
Deshalb möchte er, dass der Link entfernt wird.

Und dann ist es so, wenn dieses "FUEL", welches 2002 erscheinen sollte, tatsächlich auf den Markt gekommen wäre, dass das FUEL von Codemasters, um das es hier ja geht, nicht mit diesem Namen hätte erscheinen dürfen, bzw. mit diesem Namen nicht entwickelt werden dürfte!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Eiche (15. April 2009)

Ich wahr mir ganz sicher das in einem video zu Fuel einer von Dreamcatcher was sagte zu wie lange daran schon entwickelt wird.
naja konnte es nicht wieder finden und es wurde ja auch bis 2007 verschoben.


----------



## Eiche (4. Juli 2009)

*FUEL Test: Riesiges Rennspiel und riesige Langeweile - Rennspiel fällt im Test durch *

*http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688745/FUEL-Test-Riesiges-Rennspiel-und-riesige-Langeweile-Rennspiel-faellt-im-Test-durch/PC/Test/*


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2009)

ich habe es heute für 45€ gesehen, aber irgendwie fehlt der Anreiz zum Kauf.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie hatte ich mehr erwartet.Die Steurung ist ja auch für´n A...h


----------



## Fighter3 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch mehr von dem Spiel erwartet, trotzdem finde ich das Spiel nicht so misslungen wie es in dem Test dargestellt wird.

Das Fahrverhalten ist zwar sehr unrealistisch (=ungenau, ähnlich wie bei "Burnout Paradise"), passt aber zum Spiel. Mit dem Xbox360-Controller lassen sich die Fahrzeuge problemlos steuern. 

Anbei ein paar Screens mit dem Standarteinstellungen (1280x1024; Leistung Hoch; AA aus)
Demnächst kommen auch Screens mit voller Grafikpower.


----------



## push@max (5. Juli 2009)

Die Grafik sieht nicht gut aber auch nicht schlecht aus...ich denke, ich kann auf das Spiel verzichten.


----------



## Jeezy (5. Juli 2009)

ich werde es mir auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Eiche (6. Juli 2009)

kennt ihr noch Smugglersrun 2 ? denke fuel ist genauso nur neuer eben


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2009)

Auf der Xbox sieht es besser aus.
Das sagt doch mal wieder alles aus, wie es im PC Spiele gestellt ist.


----------



## push@max (6. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox sieht es besser aus.
> Das sagt doch mal wieder alles aus, wie es im PC Spiele gestellt ist.



Wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel wieder nur eine billige Portierung.


----------



## Nomad (6. Juli 2009)

hallo community
ich habe mir heute FUEL gekauft und wollte es gleich installieren!!
das hat soweit geklappt jedoch wollte ich das spiel dann starten, was nich geklappt hat!?! na ja dachte ich mir und starte das spiel dann manuell dort wo es installiert wurde. da kam die meldung das die "xlive.dll" fehlt. okay hab ich nach gegoogelt und dort gelesen das windows live installiert werden muss!!! wollt ich machen nur kam bei der windows live installierung auch eine fehlermeldung! XLiveRedit.msi fehlt(oder fehlerhaft). dann noch irgendwas noch mit dem windows installer. neuen windows installer bei microsoft runtergeladen und die installation funzt!
so überglücklich starte ich das spiel...der ladebildschirm erscheint... und... es friert wieder ein!! an den taskmanager komm ich nich ran da das spiel einfach im vordergrund bleibt!! da hilft nur reset

was kann ich machen??? muss ich mich bei windows live anmelden????
bitte helft mir!!

gruß nomad

P.S.: wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen da das ja der fuel thread ist


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ja du brauchst einen Games for Windows live account. Wenn das Spiel startet wird man automatisch angemeldet. Das sollte normalerweise passiern.


----------



## Nomad (6. Juli 2009)

gut werde mich mal gleich anmelden. 
mal sehen ob es dann klappt
danke erstmal

is fuel jetzt doch ein onlinespiel???
oder läuft das so wie bei steam und empire total war(anmelden, dann offline gehen)??


----------



## FoXXie (6. Juli 2009)

Jain,mit Windows Live kannste Statistiken hochladen,Achievements bekommen undsoweiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel wieder nur eine billige Portierung.


 
Genau so sieht es aus, wie die letzten Games auch waren.
Call of Juarez Bound in Blood....
Nur ein DX9 Spiel, obwohl der erste Teil noch in DX10 war.

Mehr brauche ich nicht mehr sagen, wenns um Konsolenumsetzungen für den PC geht.



FoXXie schrieb:


> Jain,mit Windows Live kannste Statistiken hochladen,Achievements bekommen undsoweiter.


 
Ohne Account kannst du noch nicht mal Speichern. 
Was für ein Schrott mit diesem Windows for Shice. 

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man die Tastaur nicht einstellen kann?
Ohne Xbox Controller geht nichts und andere werden nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Nomad (7. Juli 2009)

hat jetzt geklappt 
danke!!!

aber ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. 
als erstes:  da is ja gar nichts los!! hier und da mal ein lkw...der zudem besonders blöd ist ,fährt einfach mal keine kurve oder kommt bei niedriger geschwindigkeit ins schleudern!!!

dann ist die spielwelt total detailarm. Oder kommt das nur mir so vor?
ich habe volle grafikeinstellungen und kann es mehr als flüssig spieln(habe nicht mit fraps oder so gemessen weil das so kein sinn hat).
und speichern kann ich auch nicht da ich offline zocke!!
das fahrverhalten ist auch totaler Sch***. 

und dafür hab ich 47€ (!) geblecht!!! das isn spiel für die spielepyramide!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> hat jetzt geklappt
> danke!!!
> 
> aber ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft.
> als erstes: da is ja gar nichts los!! hier und da mal ein lkw...der zudem besonders blöd ist ,fährt einfach mal keine kurve oder kommt bei niedriger geschwindigkeit ins schleudern!!!


 
Jep, im Spiel laufen noch nicht mal ein paar Hasen durchs Bild. 
Das Fahrverhalten ist voll fürn Arsch, Realismus ist ein Fremdwort.



Nomad schrieb:


> dann ist die spielwelt total detailarm. Oder kommt das nur mir so vor?
> ich habe volle grafikeinstellungen und kann es mehr als flüssig spieln(habe nicht mit fraps oder so gemessen weil das so kein sinn hat).
> und speichern kann ich auch nicht da ich offline zocke!!
> das fahrverhalten ist auch totaler Sch***.


 
Wieder jep, auf der Xbox sieht Fuel einfach besser aus, beim PC wirkt alles so schwammig, irgendwie lieblos gemacht.
Als ob das Absicht war, damit sich PC Spieler eine Konsole kaufen. 
In letzter Zeit sind nur solche grottigen Umsetzungen gekommen.

R.I.P DX10
R.I.P DX10.1
R.I.P DX11....



Nomad schrieb:


> und dafür hab ich 47€ (!) geblecht!!! das isn spiel für die spielepyramide!!


 
Du bist da nicht der einzige, der sein Geld gerne wieder zurück haben möchte. 
Man wird von der Spieleindustrie nur noch verarscht. Billige Konsolenumsetzungen, schlecht gemacht und dazu noch mies programmiert Games.
Dass dabei auch noch ein paar sind, die ohne Patch erst gar nicht laufen, will ich nicht mal großartig erwähnen.

Hat eigentlich mal jemand irgendwo im Game einen DX10 Effekt gesehen?
Ich habs auf Vista und XP getestet und das sieht total gleich aus.


----------



## push@max (9. Juli 2009)

Man kann sich jetzt auch die  Demo ziehen.


----------



## ShrinkField (10. Juli 2009)

@quantenslipstream: Wurde FUEL mit DX 10 Effekten angekündigt ?

Also ich find es zur Unterhaltung ganz ok...die Speilwelt ist wirklich ein bisschen arm geworden, Die LKW'S(KI) ist auch wirklich sehr dumm, kommen nicht um die Kurve und bleiben manchmal hängen..

Ich heitz einfach im offline Modus stur gerade, min. 15Km 

Mit Windows Live und Anmeldung hatte ich keinerlei Probleme...allerdings in Game, wie schon wer geschieben hat, kann man die Tasten nicht umbelegen auf der Tastatur, sehr schlecht, nach ner gewöhnt man sich drann aber WASD wär deutlich besser.

Performance Probleme hab ich auch keine, also im nHancer 4x4SSAA/16xAF einegstellt und durchschnittlich 50-60FPS, fällt auch mal auf 43, aber niemals weiter runter..(ob das im nhancer genommen wird?)

Auf der Richterskala würd ich dem Spiel ne 5.5 geben, macht spass für zwischendurch, aber richtig fesseln tut is einen nicht.
Für mich zu arcarde lastig, rfactor bleibt nonplusultra. 

ps: die Events sind ansich gannz cool geworden naja am Ende oder zu mitte hin ist das Rennen schon entschieden aber es sit auch schwer Events zu finden..


----------



## STSLeon (10. Juli 2009)

@Quanti: 
Da muss ich den Ruf des Juarez doch in Schutz nehmen, da es ein wirklich gutes und grafisch auch sehr hübsches Spiel ist. Man braucht keine Zusatzsoftware, es ist bugfrei und die Story ist klasse. Das das Spiel auf DX9 ist in der Engine bedingt, auch beim ersten Teil wurde DX10 erst nachträglich reingepatcht. Die Ganze Sache war dann allerdings mit DX10 unspielbar. 

BTT
Schade, dass Fuel so enttäuschend ist, hatte Hoffnungen auf einen geilen Funraser, da die Screenshots doch nett aussahen. Na ja mal sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> Da muss ich den Ruf des Juarez doch in Schutz nehmen, da es ein wirklich gutes und grafisch auch sehr hübsches Spiel ist. Man braucht keine Zusatzsoftware, es ist bugfrei und die Story ist klasse. Das das Spiel auf DX9 ist in der Engine bedingt, auch beim ersten Teil wurde DX10 erst nachträglich reingepatcht. Die Ganze Sache war dann allerdings mit DX10 unspielbar.


 
Ich sag doch nicht, dass es komplett mies aussieht, aber es ist nur in DX9, obwohl der erste Teil noch in DX10 war und DX10 schon länger auf dem Markt ist. 

Fuel ist auch nur in DX9?
Tja, was habe ich noch gesagt bezüglich Konsolenumsetzungen und DirectX?


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Juli 2009)

Ist das Spiel sein Geld wert? 

Weiss ned ob ich es holen soll xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel sein Geld wert?
> 
> Weiss ned ob ich es holen soll xD


 
Ich habs geholt, weil ich scharf drauf war und man viel gelesen hatte, so von wegen frei befahrbare Welt und so.
Letztendlich bin ich aber schon enttäuscht, vielleicht waren meine Erfartungen auch zu hoch, aber das sind sie ja nun mal, wenn sich die Game Zeitungen überschlagen mit Lobespreisungen.
Dass das Teil nur in DX9 ist, finde ich jetzt extrem arm und kostet noch einen Punkt. Für die neue Engine, mit der auch Dirt 2 rauskommen soll, erwarte ich einfach mehr.
Von mir gibts 5/10 möglichen Punkten.
Im Klartext, wenn du es für 20€ kaufen kannst, dann greif zu, mehr würde ich nicht bezahlen.

Schau doch mal nach, ob es eine Demo gibt und probier einfach.


----------



## push@max (10. Juli 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> @Mods
> 
> könntet mal den Fred auf [Sammelflop] umbennenen
> 
> Gruß



Dieser Thread wird schon bestimmt sehr bald irgendwo auf der vierten Seite landen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wird schon bestimmt sehr bald irgendwo auf der vierten Seite landen


 
Doch so hoch? 

Hier mal Ein Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxZusAdNkM


----------



## ATImania (11. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mir jetzt erstmal die DEMO geladen (zum Glück)! Von der Performance her läuft es 1a. Ich zocke mit folgenden Settings:

Auflösung: *1920x1080*
Anti-aliasing: *8x*
Texturfilter: *Anisotropic*
Anisotropie-Level: *16x*
Texturqualität: *Hoch*
Leistung: *Hoch (Normal & Dirt & Shadow Mapping aktiviert, Occlusion aktiviert)*

Und mit Fraps folgende Werte:
*
Im Freeride*
2009-07-11 06:39:35 - FUEL
Frames: 7017 - Time: 169318ms - *Avg: 41.443* - *Min: 28* - *Max: 56*

*Checkpoint Race*
2009-07-11 06:47:44 - FUEL
Frames: 6092 - Time: 136506ms - *Avg: 44.628* - *Min: 33* - *Max: 75*

Aber das Game finde ich ziehmlich schlecht! Kaum was los und man kommt sich so allein und verlassen vor. Lieblose Welt und auch von der Grafik her finde ich PURE um Welten besser! Ich werde auch weiterhin Pure zocken und Fuel meiden.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (11. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habs geholt, weil ich scharf drauf war und man viel gelesen hatte, so von wegen frei befahrbare Welt und so.
> Letztendlich bin ich aber schon enttäuscht, vielleicht waren meine Erfartungen auch zu hoch, aber das sind sie ja nun mal, wenn sich die Game Zeitungen überschlagen mit Lobespreisungen.
> Dass das Teil nur in DX9 ist, finde ich jetzt extrem arm und kostet noch einen Punkt. Für die neue Engine, mit der auch Dirt 2 rauskommen soll, erwarte ich einfach mehr.
> Von mir gibts 5/10 möglichen Punkten.
> ...


 Äh, Jungs, das ist ein anderes Entwicklungsstudio mit einer eigenen Engine.


Und was die Grafik angeht - ich schau gerade mal.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2009)

naja ich finde die demo auch net soo dolle, hab mir von einem weltrekordträger mehr vorgestellt, eig schade, dass es so langweilig ist, die autos sind in der wüste viel zu langsam ich will über sanddünen fahren mit ner ordentlichen geschwindigkeit und das mit einem lenkrad, force feedback und kamera rucklern, damit das authentisch wirkt, da wäre mir die steuerung auch scheiß egal, aber so ist es mir einfach zu langweilig, das kann man keinesfalls mit dirt geschweige denn mit grid vergleichen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein HD Video von mir.

YouTube - Fuel 2009 07 11 18 53 40


----------



## push@max (12. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier mal ein HD Video von mir.
> 
> YouTube - Fuel 2009 07 11 18 53 40



Das Spiel erinnert mich irgendwie an Death-Race 

Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung...mich überzeugt das Spiel nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung...mich überzeugt das Spiel nicht.


 
Mich auch nicht, aber da ich es ja nun habe....


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (12. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich auch nicht, aber da ich es ja nun habe....


 Hab da was für dich: 

Mod-Release:
- besserer und von der Stärke reduzierter Blur
- Bloomsettings überarbeitet
- kleine Änderungen an verschiedenen Filtern

Fuel Mod V1 RC2.zip

Entpacken und den Inhalt von Shader in den entsprechenden Ordner kopieren - Backup liegt bei


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

Probiere ich mal aus, danke.
Hab da noch ein Video....und noch eins....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=303Xt1TadoQ

achso, der zweite Teil noch.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHNzKgM0B84

Und dann noch eins mit dem Quad und dem Motrorrad....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjeMRl0Sbs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-9QKPCH3u4


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. Oktober 2009)

kann jemand von eich nen grafikmod für FUEL programmieren ich hab keine im Internet gefunden und mein Moni ist auch net Downsamplingfähig weil damit säh des bestimmt auch geil aus


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2010)

Ich finde irgendwie bei der Performance das LOD zu übertrieben.
Man hätte den Details ruhig noch ein paar 100 m mehr spendieren können.


----------

